# Upgrade 8.1 to 8.2: buildworld failes



## uisge (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to upgrade two servers from 8.1-RELEASE-p2 to 8.2-RELEASE, via cvs. Hardware is completely identical, besides CPUs (one's a Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 930, the other a 950). Filesystem is ZFS, only.

I've done this numerous times before, starting with 6.1-RELEASE. But, now I did run into an issue I cannot solve without help. One server (i7-950) runs buildworld without any error, the other one (i7-930) fails reproducibly near compilation's end:


```
===> lib/csu/i386-elf (obj,depend,all,install)
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -o root -g wheel  -m 444 crti.o crtn.o gcrt1.o crt1.o Scrt1.o /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32
===> lib/libc (obj,depend,all,install)
building shared library libc.so.7
stack_protector.So(.text+0x100): In function `__stack_chk_fail_local@FBSD_1.0':
: multiple definition of `__stack_chk_fail_local@FBSD_1.0'
stack_protector_compat.So(.text+0x0): first defined here
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `__stack_chk_fail_local@FBSD_1.0' changed from 29 in stack_protector_compat.So to 26 in 
stack_protector.So
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.[FILE][/FILE]
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

/etc/make.conf looks like:


```
NO_GAMES=true		# do not build games (games/ subdir)
NO_RCMDS=true		# do not build or install BSD r* commands (rsh, etc).
NO_CLEAN=true              # stop cleaning before every make; recommended for minor modifications in source code
NO_PROFILE=true		# no profiling needed
# added by use.perl 2010-12-29 16:27:48
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```

I did already erase /usr/src and re-started from a clean cvs download to no avail :-( I'm stuck.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## uisge (Mar 5, 2011)

*[SOLVED] Upgrade 8.1 to 8.2: buildworld fails*

Well, while scanning both servers for differences, I did find the cause for my issues building world.

I did wipe /usr/obj on the server building world successfully. The one failing has been wiped for /usr/obj/usr, only. After wiping /usr/obj/lib32 as well, buildworld ran to completion. 

(That didn't cause any issue during the last upgrades, though.)

Sorry.


----------

